# Brian May nominato miglior chitarrista di tutti i tempi



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2020)

La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.


Queste classifiche lasciano il tempo che trovano comunque.


----------



## Lambro (11 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Queste classifiche lasciano il tempo che trovano comunque.



Esatto, come si fa a stabilirlo, virtuosismo velocità tecnica amore, sono classifiche inutili per quanto sfiziose.
Il mio preferito è Gilmour, ma penso che il più importante sia Hendrix senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2020)

Ottimo chitarrista, Brian May. Ma Page, Hendrix, Clapton, Jeff Beck, Vaughan, Van Halen e Blackmore, tanto per citarne qualcuno, sono di gran lunga superiori.


----------



## Black (11 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.



come si fa a dire qual'è il migliore... bah. tutti "pezzi da novanta" comunque. Anche se Hendrix, anche per questioni storiche, a mio parere sarà sempre leggermente sopra agli altri


----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

I Queen sono il mio gruppo preferito... li amo...
Ma credo non sia il migliore.
Sicuramente uno dei migliori comunque.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Giugno 2020)

Amo i Queen più di qualsiasi altro gruppo/artista. Ho ascoltato e letto tutto di loro.
Queste classifiche però valgono come il due di picche. Hendrix credo sia quello più riconosciuto alla fin fine, anche se non lo conosco bene. 
Brian comunque è lì tra i migliori di sempre, sicuramente. È un grande, non solo come chitarrista, ma anche come autore.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2020)

perché non avete mai sentito AlexBritti


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.



per me è da top 10, ma non lo metto sul podio, quindi neanche al primo posto.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2020)

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Stex (11 Giugno 2020)

Il marito di renzi ?


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.



Personalmente ho sempre amato Slash e Keith Richards.
Sicuramente ogni giudizio è anche frutto di un gusto assolutamente soggettivo, soprattutto per chi non è un addetto ai lavori, ma quei due per me sono veramente il top.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Giugno 2020)

Non penso sia facile fare una classifica dei migliori chitarristi e accontentare tutti. Personalmente lo trovo un grandissimo ma sono convinto che abbia vinto solo grazie all'enorme successo del film dei Queen che ha fatto impazzire anche le nuove generazioni (che magari non conoscevano granché il gruppo).
Il film è però storicamente inesatto e volto a idealizzare la figura di Freddie Mercury...


----------



## sacchino (12 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Queste classifiche lasciano il tempo che trovano comunque.



Si anche perchè il mio preferito è Gilmour.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Giugno 2020)

Degustibus: io di Gilmour farei un clone ogni 30/40 anni per renderlo eterno. Sa toccare le corde del cuore come nessun'altro ( per me, appunto ).


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.



è tutto soggettivo..in base anche a cosa si valuta..
Mia personale classifica
Gilmour
Knopfler
Clapton
B.B. King

Miglior live che ho mai ascoltato: Alchemy dei Dire Straits


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è tutto soggettivo..in base anche a cosa si valuta..
> Mia personale classifica
> Gilmour
> Knopfler
> ...



Essendo il mio lavoro e dopo più di 30 anni con la chitarra in braccio posso tranquillamente ammettere che fare una classifica è impossibile. 

Dipende da tanti, troppi fattori. May ? bravissimo a fare il "queen", inarrivabile a tratti. Ma non possiamo paragonare il suo essere "Queen" con altri stili e tipologie di chitarrismo. 

Far una classifica coerente bisognerebbe dividere per generi e poi per stili di mano. 

Come non mettere Satriani ? Vai ? Petrucci ?

Gilmour nel suo essere "semplice" l'ha fatto entrare nell olimpo, Clapton uguale. 
Ma il loro chitarrismo non è paragonabile a quello di jimi hendrix o Page .. capite.


----------



## bmb (12 Giugno 2020)

Da ignorante della musica me ne vengono in mente subito 4 o 5 superiori a lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Essendo il mio lavoro e dopo più di 30 anni con la chitarra in braccio posso tranquillamente ammettere che fare una classifica è impossibile.
> 
> Dipende da tanti, troppi fattori. May ? bravissimo a fare il "queen", inarrivabile a tratti. Ma non possiamo paragonare il suo essere "Queen" con altri stili e tipologie di chitarrismo.
> 
> ...



Si esatto io poi ho zero competenza per giudicare "la tecnica", per me il punto sono gli assoli: i migliori di sempre che ho sentito live (personalmente) sono quelli comfortably numb e sultans of swing..sulla base di quello giudico che chi li ha composti e li ha eseguiti in modo perfetto siano i migliori.
E poi giudico "il tocco", passami sto termine osceno...voglio dire, B.B. King per me è un mostro perché suona 3 note e ti fa emozionare più di certi virtuosi scatenati..Clapton anche è magico, lo riconosci all'istante..


----------



## davidelynch (12 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La rivista "Total Guitar" ha nominato *Brian May* dei *Queen * il *miglior chitarrista* di tutti i tempi. Il musicista inglese ha superato una durissima concorrenza formata da Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page ed Eddie Van Halen.



Non scherziamo Jimi Hendrix fa parte di un'altra galassia.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2020)

Ma nessuno che cita Robert Johnson?


----------



## Alfred Edwards (12 Giugno 2020)

Jimi Hendrix ha inventato fondamentalmente un modo di suonare. Poi Satriani, Vai, Petrucci... Il mio preferito era Stevie Ray Vaughan.
Brian May è un grandissimo artista, adoro i Queen da sempre. Ma non c'entra niente con alcuni da voi citati. Lo stesso John Mayer è superiore di gran lunga.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si esatto io poi ho zero competenza per giudicare "la tecnica", per me il punto sono gli assoli: i migliori di sempre che ho sentito live (personalmente) sono quelli comfortably numb e sultans of swing..sulla base di quello giudico che chi li ha composti e li ha eseguiti in modo perfetto siano i migliori.
> E poi giudico "il tocco", passami sto termine osceno...voglio dire, B.B. King per me è un mostro perché suona 3 note e ti fa emozionare più di certi virtuosi scatenati..Clapton anche è magico, lo riconosci all'istante..



infatti io ai miei alunni ( quando ancora insegnavo ) dicevo sempre che son meglio 2 note al posto giusto che 200 a ****.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno che cita Robert Johnson?





Lo adoro anche se il mio bluesman preferito rimarrà sempre howlin wolf, ma qui parliamo di chitarristi per cui RJ sicuramente deve essere citato, grazie per averlo fatto


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottimo chitarrista, Brian May. Ma Page, Hendrix, Clapton, Jeff Beck, Vaughan, Van Halen e Blackmore, tanto per citarne qualcuno, sono di gran lunga superiori.



May lo adoro, ha un sound unico che riconosci lontano km, ma anch'io considero Paige, Clapton, Knopfler e sopratutto Blackmore quando li ascolto mi emozionano, poi vabbe io con Led Zeppelin e Deep Purple ci son cresciuto, bei tempi


----------

